# Heat Sink Oil Coolers



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Anyone ever used one of these? http://www.summitracing.com/parts/DER-13250/

I'm thinking about getting one and putting it where my radiator originally was. I dont think they would be as good as a clean fin type but they look like mud wouldnt affect if as much.


ETA They come in several lengths. I'd probably get one of the 2 pass models.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

no, looks cool but I would be wondering how much it would work , looks like a single pass tube


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Yes, but they have 2 pass models, which is what I would get. I didnt notice that one was a single until I already posted the link. 

Basically I dont want to stack a cooler on my radiator since it is racked. I dont know how well a standard fin type cooler would do in the stock radiator location with no fan to pull air through it or with it packed full of mud. The oil coolers with the fans are another option I am looking into but they look like they will pack up quick and be a pain to clean.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

these look way cooler, but would like to know the temp difference. If you add more coolant you will get a cooler engine, and the fact it is pumping farther from the hot motor will also help , Post pics if you do it. I would also be interested in something like this. do they make the spacer for the oil filter as well?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I can say first that any help you can give your Brute is better then none....lol. Also, when I first mounted mine I did it high so it wouldn't show but it was also out of the airflow of the opening and didn't work so well. When I moved it down it worked great even when the fan wasn't running so if you do this, do at least the 2-pass and keep it in the center of the hole for sure. Maybe get 2-2pass and mount then together..Hmmm. Of course we need pics.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I ended up ordering something else...If it works I'll post up pics of it. If it doesnt, I'll try one of these.


----------

